# Off the Stinkies update and a few questions



## Nicholas (13/9/16)

Ok so i've been off the stinkies for about a week now and i thought i'd just give a quick update on what my body is feeling. 

Thanks to sickboy 77 i was able to get off the stinkies and start vaping and already i can honestly say vaping is definitely better in every way. i was born premature with a heart condition, that along with asthma can be a horrible time, now add stinkies and you have a nightmare. i have no idea why i started but i did and it was terrible. but since the vaping things have gotten so much better

A couple things i've noticed within a week: 
(PS - I've been chain vaping like no ones business)

Because i have bad allergies and sinuses, during this time of the year my eyes, chest and nose give in, and i suffer bad, while i was smoking it made it 100 times worse, i wouldn't be able to breathe properly, my chest was tight 90% of the time to a point where i got used to it. however now that i've started vaping i actually cant believe how much better my chest feels, even my sinuses and allergies are at ease a bit more. my breathing is much easier now too. My girlfriend is still on the stinkies, so at times the house still gets to me because of the 2nd hand smoke but we will sort her out soon.

Another really awesome thing is if i were chain smoking the way i've been vaping i notice this terrible feeling in my throat, my taste becomes dirty and and i get splitting headaches. on the vape not once have i experienced that except that one time i had a dry hit from hell lol. but i feel amazing even after a hard vape session. 

The mornings are better, no weezing in my chest, im coughing up phlegm but i assume thats from my lungs cleaning itself up.

And most importantly, the one thing that was really freaking me out the most was this sharp painful feelings i would get in my chest, breathing felt like knives in my chest and i could feel my heart was not keeping up, dizzy feelings and difficulty breathing are now gone. which helps me mentally because my anxiety was acting up alot but i just feel much more energetic and healthier in general.

now for some questions. 

i need to get my mom off the stinkies, she suffers from rheumatoid and had a cancer scare and i've put her on some cbd oil which has really been helping but ever doctor has told her she needs to get of the smoke, now she's tried vaping before and even on my ijust she just coughs and doesnt enjoy it, however when she vaped on my friends rolo she really enjoyed it, i think it comes down to her enjoying a cooler less intense vape. so ever since i've become a vaper i've become like the poster boy for QUIT SMOKING in my household, and because i've had such a good overall experience so far i've gotten my siblings and some family to put some cash together to get her a nice tc mod, and might even need a piff from you guys if im not able to get everything but what i really want to know is - 

Can you add a couple of drops of the cbd oil in the tank with the juice? 

What type of mod is the cheapest i can get for her that will give her the same experience she got from the rolo

And because she's on alot of different steroids and other immunosuppressive medication that i dont even know i wanted to know if e-juices would react bad with anything. I assume it shouldnt but i just want to make sure. 

And as usual thank you to all you guys on this forum. if it wasn't for you i'd still be smoking a pack a day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Waine (13/9/16)

@Nicholas. Sorry to hear about your moms cancer. Yes you can Vape CBD oil in an atomizer with a factory coil or a built coil. However, it will gunk up the coil. NB, only use one and the same coil for the CBD. Besides, you don't want to dilute the CBD oil in juice. Just vape it neat.

Hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/9/16)

Waine said:


> @Nicholas. Sorry to hear about your moms cancer. Yes you can Vape CBD oil in an atomizer with a factory coil or a built coil. However, it will gunk up the coil. NB, only use one and the same coil for the CBD. Besides, you don't want to dilute the CBD oil in juice. Just vape it neat.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


If it is oil based, I would not vape it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Glytch (13/9/16)

Andre said:


> If it is oil based, I would not vape it.


If also read this many places.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (13/9/16)

Andre said:


> If it is oil based, I would not vape it.



Yeah i see people say that ... but why ... does it damage the mod? 

And if she's not gonna vape it she can keep taking how she normally does. I guess the number 1 thing is to get her off the stinkies ...


----------



## Andre (13/9/16)

Nicholas said:


> Yeah i see people say that ... but why ... does it damage the mod?
> 
> And if she's not gonna vape it she can keep taking how she normally does. I guess the number 1 thing is to get her off the stinkies ...


No, it will damage the lungs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/9/16)

I agree that she should continue taking it the way she has. Don't vape it.
None of the other meds should react with the vape as it is 50-70% VG, but if there are ANY side effect, please contact a Dr immediately. If she is on any medication specific to her lungs, maybe asking some advice from a Dr before hand would be wise.


----------



## Nicholas (13/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> I agree that she should continue taking it the way she has. Don't vape it.
> None of the other meds should react with the vape as it is 50-70% VG, but if there are ANY side effect, please contact a Dr immediately. If she is on any medication specific to her lungs, maybe asking some advice from a Dr before hand would be wise.



That should be the first point of contact, i guess sometimes we trust our forum people more than the professionals lol...


----------



## Caveman (13/9/16)

Andre said:


> If it is oil based, I would not vape it.


As far as I can find it seems to be perfectly fine to vape it. In fact, a lot of places recommend vaping it instead of ingesting it as it improves the benefits. That being said I wouldn't put it in a normal tank or coil though.

There are dedicated devices for vaporizing oils and more specifically for vaporizing cannabis oils. There are multiple options, pen style vaporizers to desktop vaporizers. Something like https://quitsmokingcommunity.org/vaporizers/v2-cigs-pro-series-3-vaporizer-review/ could be worth looking at if you want. The desktop ones are crazy expensive but for reference here is one http://www.vapornation.com/volcano-digital-vaporizer.html?acc=934815ad542a4a7c5e8a2dfa04fea9f5


----------



## Huffapuff (13/9/16)

Well done on getting off the stinkies - it makes such a fantastic difference physically doesn't it? 

I would be cautious about vaping oils as has been mentioned above, just focus on getting your mom off the stinkies - that'll be the real win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (13/9/16)

Caveman said:


> As far as I can find it seems to be perfectly fine to vape it. In fact, a lot of places recommend vaping it instead of ingesting it as it improves the benefits. That being said I wouldn't put it in a normal tank or coil though.
> 
> There are dedicated devices for vaporizing oils and more specifically for vaporizing cannabis oils. There are multiple options, pen style vaporizers to desktop vaporizers. Something like https://quitsmokingcommunity.org/vaporizers/v2-cigs-pro-series-3-vaporizer-review/ could be worth looking at if you want. The desktop ones are crazy expensive but for reference here is one http://www.vapornation.com/volcano-digital-vaporizer.html?acc=934815ad542a4a7c5e8a2dfa04fea9f5



that volcano one seems like a beast wow, but again my mom needs something that can be set for a nice smooth and cool vape, she's tried vapes and it never worked because she ends up coughing her left lung out, but when she tried the rolo she really enjoyed it. she normally puts a drop on her back tooth so i think i should leave her doing that and focus on her getting a nice mod that vapes smooth. 

are there any recommendations on the type of mod? it needs to be a budget device and i dont mind pre-owned but just to get a feel of what type of money we have to put up.


----------



## SAVaper (13/9/16)

Do you know what tank was on the Rolo?
I do not think the device will make a huge difference except that it needs to be TC. The tank could make a huge difference.


----------



## Caveman (13/9/16)

Nicholas said:


> that volcano one seems like a beast wow, but again my mom needs something that can be set for a nice smooth and cool vape, she's tried vapes and it never worked because she ends up coughing her left lung out, but when she tried the rolo she really enjoyed it. she normally puts a drop on her back tooth so i think i should leave her doing that and focus on her getting a nice mod that vapes smooth.
> 
> are there any recommendations on the type of mod? it needs to be a budget device and i dont mind pre-owned but just to get a feel of what type of money we have to put up.


Fair enough. End of the day its the tank that makes more of a difference than the mod.
For her I would assume MTL would be the best for her. HRH loves my Kayfun V3 mini and has taken it over and its gotten her (almost) completely off the stinkies now. I believe the new Kayfun V5 mini is even better. I use my Serpent Mini for MTL and it also works a dream.

Any regulated mod will do, doesn't need to be expensive. The Pico is nice and small, might be worth a look. It also depends on your budget.


----------



## Nicholas (13/9/16)

Huffapuff said:


> Well done on getting off the stinkies - it makes such a fantastic difference physically doesn't it?
> 
> I would be cautious about vaping oils as has been mentioned above, just focus on getting your mom off the stinkies - that'll be the real win



Thanks man, its been awesome, i feel like a new man, and i had no idea until i tried. 

yeah like i said im the poster boy for vaping now, trying to get everyone i know onto the vapes but alot of the time it comes down to money, these days no one has a budget for it. i mean i barely scrape through the month on my salary so i can understand and thats why im going to start paying it forward and trying my best to help. but yeah i've convinced my siblings to give 200 each this month so hopefully by next month i can get my mom something nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nicholas (13/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> Do you know what tank was on the Rolo?
> I do not think the device will make a huge difference except that it needs to be TC. The tank could make a huge difference.



All i know is it was an RDA, cause he had to take the top off and drip every so now and again.


----------



## Nicholas (13/9/16)

Caveman said:


> Fair enough. End of the day its the tank that makes more of a difference than the mod.
> For her I would assume MTL would be the best for her. HRH loves my Kayfun V3 mini and has taken it over and its gotten her (almost) completely off the stinkies now. I believe the new Kayfun V5 mini is even better. I use my Serpent Mini for MTL and it also works a dream.
> 
> Any regulated mod will do, doesn't need to be expensive. The Pico is nice and small, might be worth a look. It also depends on your budget.



i was actually thinking of that. how is the quality of the pico?


----------



## KB_314 (13/9/16)

Nicholas said:


> that volcano one seems like a beast wow, but again my mom needs something that can be set for a nice smooth and cool vape, she's tried vapes and it never worked because she ends up coughing her left lung out, but when she tried the rolo she really enjoyed it. she normally puts a drop on her back tooth so i think i should leave her doing that and focus on her getting a nice mod that vapes smooth.
> 
> are there any recommendations on the type of mod? it needs to be a budget device and i dont mind pre-owned but just to get a feel of what type of money we have to put up.


Sounds like you will need a regulated mod - something with variable wattage - most of the commercial mods available now will give you enough to find a good setup for most needs. What device are you using btw?
The istick pico kit is very popular and well-priced. Small too. There are a lot of coil options for the tank it comes with (Melo 3), and all you will really need is a good 18650 to get it up and running. Price brand new varies from about R760-R960 for the kit as far as I remember.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman (13/9/16)

Nicholas said:


> i was actually thinking of that. how is the quality of the pico?


Quality of the mod itself is top notch. Really nice device. Nice and small form factor also. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

